# Red River Info



## MikeBoley

Open at Edward's please use back entrance. Front gate will be locked. Qual at Pampy's. Please visit the snack shack at Edward's. Wylie and her 5th grade class are raising money for a science camp trip. Please support these young people. Hot coffee and cinnamon rolls in the morning. It will be chilly.


----------



## born2retrieve

Did they finish the Q today?


----------



## DKR

born2retrieve said:


> Did they finish the Q today?


4th in the morning

All I know.


----------



## lanse brown

OPEN call backs?


----------



## MikeBoley

Open Callbacks
1,4-8,11,12,16,20,21,23,26,27,31,34-37,40,41,43,47-51,53-57,62-64
35 dogs back


----------



## MikeBoley

Open callbacks to waterblind.
1,5,8,16,20,21,23,26,31,35,40,41,43,48-51,54-57,62-64

25 dogs, dog 47 starts,.


----------



## DKR

DKR said:


> 4th in the morning
> 
> All I know.


Any news on the Q?


----------



## TMURRAY

DKR said:


> Any news on the Q?


Milligan won with Leo..
Sorry that is all I have


----------



## Bryan Manning

Q results

1st- 20 Leo/Milligan 
2nd- 18 abbey/Morrison 
3rd- 14 lulabelle/Piland 
4th- 19 Kate/Skochenski

Jams- 8 rose/pampy
12 Lucha/Erhardt


----------



## MikeStill1

What about the Derby?


----------



## Dos Patos

Congrats Tim /Leo!


----------



## Bryan Manning

Derby all back to second except 5,9,23. 9,23 were scratch. 2 dogs left to run second.


----------



## Bryan Manning

19 back to the 3rd in derby.

1-4,8,10-22,24


----------



## MikeBoley

AM to waterblind.
1,3,6,8,9,12,14,16,19,22,26,27,29,31,35,42,54,57,58,60
58 starts


----------



## MikeBoley

Callbacks to Open watermarks
1,16,20,21,23,26,35,40,43,49,50,57,62


----------



## savage25xtreme

Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## MikeStill1

Any derby updates yet today?


----------



## Mike W.

Derby to the 4th:

2-3-11-12-15-19-20-21



Amateur to the 4th:

1-19-26-27-35-42-54-58-60


----------



## MikeStill1

Thanks for the update


----------



## Bryan Manning

MikeStill1 said:


> Any derby updates yet today?


Headed home mike. Cheater cheater!!!


----------



## EdA

Amateur
1st 19 Holland
2nd 58 Gracie
3rd 27 Misty
4th 54 Ham
RJ 35 Homer
JAMS 1 Ruger, 26 Rigby, 42 Tubb, 60 Bertie


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Dr. Ed!!! Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations, Dr. Ed & Holland as well as everyone who finished!


----------



## jgrammer

Congratulations, Dr. Ed and Holland! And to all those that placed/finished!


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl "Libby" for WINNING the derby at Red River RC today. Libby now has 8pts. Excellent Job John & Martha 

2nd Rob E
3rd Price
4th Rob E
RJ Rob E
Jam Brown
Sorry do not know numbers.
Congrats to all that placed & finished!


----------



## Jim Scarborough

Congratulations to Wayne Stupka and his old warrior, Misty. Ten years old and still running with the best of them. Keep on truckin', old girl. Also add my kudos for Rob Erhardt and his puppy posse in the Derby.


----------



## Lpgar

*Congrats Holland*

Congrats to Ed and Holland!! Karma is looking forward to meeting both of you about March 17th....Ovaplant in today.

Gar


----------



## David Maddox

Open results?


----------



## FOM

Open: 1st - Piper/h-Edwards, o-Baumer
2nd: - Ham/oh-McKnighy
3rd: Briley/h-Edwards, o-Bush
4th: Tee/h-Rob. e/o-Jean G.

That's all I recall


----------



## Brad B

Great job Wayne and Misty! Good to see a proven team still ticking!!


----------



## David Maddox

Thanks Lainee!!!


----------



## jollydog

Congratulations to all who placed and finished this week-end. 
A special congratulations to John and Libby for winning the derby 
and to Rob and Carma for Lady Ga Ga's 2nd place. 
Thanks to the judges and everyone who contributed to the success of the trial.


----------



## Tim West

Congratulations to Piper and owner Marv Baumer and handler Mark Edwards. There is a special bond between Mark and Piper, and they win, win, win. Tough to win a trial when putting one on at your home grounds. Good job to Mark and Becky and Marv (and Frank Price too)

While we're talking about Frank, congrats on the third in the Derby with the new brown knucklehead, Burke. He's a talented one!


----------



## Tim West

Congrats to Ed and Holland and all the other placements. There were some awesome dogs running that Amateur!


----------



## Mike W.

Ed- congratulations on the win. I had a good view of Holland (for the first 3 series anyway) following you in the holding blind, and you two ran a great trial.

Congratulations to everyone who did well this weekend.

Thanks to everyone for letting us play.


----------



## EdA

Thanks Mike, my job is pretty easy when he is tuned in to me the way he was.


----------



## Becky Mills

A huge congratulations to Dr. Ed and Holland!


----------



## Howard N

> 2nd: - Ham/oh-McKnighy


Oh Lord, I don't think my brain can recover. When I read the above, I had a flash on Bill McKnight in a nighty. My poor brain, poor brain.......


----------



## moonstonelabs

Rest easy Howard...I was startled at your flash as well. It was Livvy not HaM that took second.

Bill


----------



## KNorman

Congratulations on the Open 4th to Jean Grammer and Firemark Little Hot Tee! Great job for a young Golden!
Handler: Rob Erhardt Breeder: Melanie Foster


----------



## FOM

moonstonelabs said:


> Rest easy Howard...I was startled at your flash as well. It was Livvy not HaM that took second.
> 
> Bill


Sorry Bill, was typing from my phone sitting at the airport and didn't notice the typo on your name...and for some reason I thought it was Ham, but that's cause you were running her in the Am...congrats on your success this weekend.

Lainee


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Sorry Bill, was typing from my phone sitting at the airport and didn't notice the typo on your name...Lainee


margarita induced typographical error???


----------



## duk4me

Good job Doc.


----------

